# Manolo García: "Ser rico es la mayor cabronada"



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

*Manolo García (El Último de la Fila): "Ser rico es la mayor cabronada: desearía para todos una base de vida digna, correcta"*
*"Soy un Pequeñoburgués Repugnante, Es una Cabronada;"*


*¿De veras crees que hay mucha gente… o que todo el mundo, al final, cuando le pones la piscina y el chalé por delante, como a Pablo Iglesias, lo cogen, lo quieren?*

R.- No todo el mundo. Hay mucha gente austera.










Manolo García: "Soy un Pequeñoburgués Repugnante, Es una Cabronada; Quisiera Ser Anarquista"


"Odio las plataformas de ligoteo, todo eso me parece asquerosete, deshumanizante" / "No soporto la robotización, tengo un móvil de 29 euros" / "Vaya mentira la Constitución: nos prometió que tendríamos las necesidades cubiertas y no, todo es cinismo y desfachatez".




www.elespanol.com





*[Se puede leer desde la caché de Google. Busca el titular y luego eliges la "Versión de solo texto".]*


*MANOLO GARCÍA (2014): «PABLO IGLESIAS ES EL PRIMER POLÍTICO EN MUCHO TIEMPO QUE DICE COSAS QUE ENTIENDO»*










Manolo García: "Pablo Iglesias es el primer político en mucho tiempo que dice cosas que entiendo"


«Tampoco era exactamente Nueva York, estábamos a ciento y pico kilómetros», corrige Manolo García en su charla con Que.es, para acto seguido, añadir: «No me interesa Nueva York, las grandes ciudades no me seducen». Otra cosa son los músicos que pueda encontrar en las principales urbes o cerca...




www.que.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Pobre hombre.


----------



## Vanatico (1 May 2022)

Lo que sera una putada es ser famoso.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2022)

Y esperarás que nos hagamos usuarios de pago para leérnoslo ¿no?

En cuanto al Manolo, que se centre en gastar la pasta, componer, y no opine positivamente de políticos, por que siempre, y repito, SIEMPRE va a salir escaldado.


----------



## George Orwell (1 May 2022)

Que venda todo su patrimonio y lo reparta. Está en su mano huir de esa cabronada.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 May 2022)

Pues el que me de su dinero y yo le paso mi puesto de trabajo.

Que problema mas grande


----------



## Vulcan86 (1 May 2022)

El que es rico es porque quiere


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Y esperarás que nos hagamos usuarios de pago para leérnoslo ¿no?



*Se puede leer desde la caché de Google. Busca el titular y luego eliges la "Versión de solo texto".*


----------



## Despotricador (1 May 2022)

No esta bien enlazar noticias que no se pueden leer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Será porque tienes algo más que perder


----------



## |||||||| (1 May 2022)

La mayor cabronada es ser Manolo García.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 May 2022)

Qué mal estas envejeciendo, Manolo...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 May 2022)

Pero estos siguen?


----------



## Elbrujo (1 May 2022)

Dios le da pañuelos a subnormales sin mocos


----------



## jvega (1 May 2022)

Ser millonario es una pvtada pero no suelto un dvro ni en broma contradicción típica progre quiero ser buenista progre pero también millonario y además un héroe anti millonario


----------



## socrates99 (1 May 2022)

Otro con el ojete tapado.
Son todos de la misma calaña,unos te dice beee,otros vaaaaa,y todo todos todos se descojonan del personal.
Cínicos hasta decir basta.
Hay Manolo,Manolete si no sabes torear pa que te metes.


----------



## Wasi (1 May 2022)

pERO CUANTA COCA SE METE ESTE TIO


----------



## OSPF (1 May 2022)

Mucho mejor ir en metro a las 6 de la mañana a remar por 800 euros , donde va a parar...un crack el Manolo o el que saca el titular


----------



## asakopako (1 May 2022)

Yo se lo administro.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 May 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> La mayor cabronada es ser Manolo García.



Hay algo peor todavía, tener tatuada la cara de Manolo García.
Estos dos ojos lo han visto.


----------



## Lian (1 May 2022)

Si tanto desea repartir bienestar que cree una empresa de algo que sea productivo y a la vez de trabajo en buenas condiciones y de forma estable, seguro que tiene los recursos suficientes y consejeros que le guíen. O que levante vivienda nueva a precio para clase trabajadora, que seguro que de nuevo tiene los recursos suficientes para llegar a un acuerdo con algún ayuntamiento y promotora donde lo pueda hacer y hacer feliz a personas.

Es que no se, siendo Manolo García o cualquier famoso que tenga esos pensamientos, se me ocurrirían mil formas de ayudar a la gente y contribuir a hacer algo bueno sin tener que lucrarme o a cambio de algo.

Esta gente que cuando están en la sombra necesita "empujoncitos" de este tipo para que la gente se acuerde de ellos, es un poco asquerosete como dice el.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 May 2022)

Cómo se nota que no sabe lo que es ser pobre y no poder pagar las facturas. Este tío siempre me pareció un tanto repugnante y ahora me reafirmo, si es que hasta lo dice él mismo y todo.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

Bonita pareja hacían los dos de "El Último de Fila".

*Quimi Portet denuncia en redes sociales a un camarero por no atenderle en catalán*


https://www.elmundo.es/baleares/2016/07/04/577a19a4268e3e154f8b4656.html


----------



## socrates99 (1 May 2022)

Ser pequeño burgués es ser repugnante.
No tendrás nada y serás feliz.
La misma frase,distintas letras.
Son tan previsibles estos de la secta del ojete.


----------



## AMP (1 May 2022)

Quiere la medallita de "buena persona" pero gratis, sólo por hablar. Muy español.


No me extrañaría que fuese residente en Andorra.


----------



## Cachopo (1 May 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Si tanto desea repartir bienestar que cree una empresa de algo que sea productivo y a la vez de trabajo en buenas condiciones y de forma estable, seguro que tiene los recursos suficientes y consejeros que le guíen. O que levante vivienda nueva a precio para clase trabajadora, que seguro que de nuevo tiene los recursos suficientes para llegar a un acuerdo con algún ayuntamiento y promotora donde lo pueda hacer y hacer feliz a personas.
> 
> Es que no se, siendo Manolo García o cualquier famoso que tenga esos pensamientos, se me ocurrirían mil formas de ayudar a la gente y contribuir a hacer algo bueno sin tener que lucrarme o a cambio de algo.
> 
> Esta gente que cuando están en la sombra necesita "empujoncitos" de este tipo para que la gente se acuerde de ellos, es un poco asquerosete como dice el.



Es el marxismo cultural que ha hecho que la gente que vive nien se sienta mal de sus provilegios, es una tremenda hipocresía porque no los van a compartir, pero se sienten desgraciados por tener la fortuna de vivir bien. Incluso a veces envidian al pobre, pero saben que no sabrían vivir en su lugar. 

Es muy penoso


----------



## vanderwilde (1 May 2022)

Qué pena perder la cabeza... Pero soltar la guita no la va a soltar, para eso no la pierde.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 May 2022)

No te preocupes Manolo, que nunca más voy a comprar tu música, en ningún formato, ni ir a ningún otro concierto tuyo. A ver si así mengua un poco tu fortuna y eres más feliz, hombre. Sinvergüenza.


----------



## Despotricador (1 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Se puede leer desde la caché de Google. Busca el titular y luego eliges la "Versión de solo texto".*



Soy torpe. ¿Cómo elijo la versión sólo texto?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Soy torpe. ¿Cómo elijo la versión sólo texto?



Al entrar en la caché de Google de la noticia, te aparecen tres opciones: "Versión completa", "Versión de solo texto" y "Ver origen". Aquí tienes una captura:


----------



## СУЗИ (1 May 2022)

Tampoco creo que sea asquerosamente rico.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Al entrar en la caché de Google de la noticia, te aparecen tres opciones: "Versión completa", "Versión de solo texto" y "Ver origen". Aquí tienes una captura:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043939



Yo en el enlace de Google a la noticia pulso en la flechita y selecciono "en caché" y veo la noticia igual, sin la opción de solo texto, ¿podrías poner un enlace directo a la versión esa de solo texto?.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (1 May 2022)

Quiero ser bien pensado y creer que lo que le pasa es esto:

Para cualquier persona que tenga un poco sentido común y de la justicia DE VERDAD (no tiene porqué ser 'de izquierdas' ojo, hablo de moralidad no de ideología) tiene que tener un pequeño conflicto interno cuando ganas pasta en cantidades industriales.

Me refiero conflicto contigo mismo. No a lo que piensen los demás de ti pq estás podrido de pasta.

Naturalmente sarna con gusto no pica y es una 'cabronada" maravillosa tener tanta pasta pero si fuera el caso que comento (nunca lo sabré) chapeau por él.


----------



## DUDH (1 May 2022)

Para ir a tomarse un arrocito a Castellón hace falta pasta y tiempo (pasta)


----------



## trichetin (1 May 2022)

Me recuerda al chiste:

-Te he echado de menos.
-Podías haber llamado.
-No, sólo quería echarte de menos.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Quiero ser bien pensado y creer que lo que le pasa es esto:
> 
> Para cualquier persona que tenga un poco sentido común y de la justicia DE VERDAD (no tiene porqué ser 'de izquierdas' ojo, hablo de moralidad no de ideología) tiene que tener un pequeño conflicto interno cuando ganas pasta en cantidades industriales.
> 
> Me refiero conflicto contigo mismo. No a lo que piensen los demás de ti pq estás podrido de pasta.



Pues yo solo concibo el conflicto interno cuando no llegas a fin de mes, eso sí que es jodido, injusto y demigrante.

Tampoco creo que el tío este tenga una fortuna como la de Amancio Ortega, así que todavía hay muchísimos otros por encima de él, muchísimo más ricos. Además, si lo que tiene lo ha generado con su trabajo y es lícito (sin haber robado, estafado o defraudado) no veo por qué ha de tener cargos de conciencia ni conflictos internos.

En fin, lo de siempre, que Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes. Iba yo a tener problemas debido a eso por los cojones, pero quien no tiene problemas se los tiene que inventar. Puta vida.


----------



## Despotricador (1 May 2022)

M


Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Al entrar en la caché de Google de la noticia, te aparecen tres opciones: "Versión completa", "Versión de solo texto" y "Ver origen". Aquí tienes una captura:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043939



Muchas gracias. He aprendido algo importante. ¿Sirve para toda la prensa?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> M
> Muchas gracias. He aprendido algo importante. ¿Sirve para toda la prensa?



No, solo funciona con algunos diarios.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 May 2022)

Claro ser rico es una putada, esto que tipo de neolenguaje de mierda es?

Poder comer comida de calidad, buenas casas que te dan pasta por alquilarlas o las disfrutas, buenos médicos, asistenta, no tener deudas, buena ropa, tecnología ,poder abrir una empresa o crear proyectos interesantes, no darle explicaciones a nadie, poder disfrutar del silencio, de viajes buenos en aviones buenos en primera clase, poder ayudar a tus seres queridos o amigos en dificultades, comer en restaurantes buenos, tener piscina, eso es una cabronada?

Pues aqui habra que empezar a cambiar terminología o algo.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> No, solo funciona con algunos diarios.



Exacto, porque con este diario no me funciona.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (1 May 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pues yo solo concibo el conflicto interno cuando no llegas a fin de mes, eso sí que es jodido, injusto y demigrante.
> 
> Tampoco creo que el tío este tenga una fortuna como la de Amancio Ortega, así que todavía hay muchísimos, por encima de él, muchísimo más ricos. Además, si lo que tiene lo ha generado con su trabajo y es lícito (sin haber robado, estafado o defraudado) no veo por qué ha de tener cargos de conciencia ni conflictos internos.
> 
> En fin, lo de siempre, que Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes. Iba yo a tener problemas debido a eso por los cojones, pero quien no tiene problemas se los tiene que inventar. Puta vida.



Si no llegas a fin de mes no tienes ningún conflicto interno. Tienes una necesidad y el resto en comparación te la pela.

No es el caso. Entiendo lo que quiere decir...si es sincero. Imaginate, en un concierto sabes que un día a lo mejor estás ganando el sueldo de un currito medio en toda su vida. Tú estás forrado y te alegras por ti, por supuesto faltaría más. Te lo mereces pq eres bueno y tal...pero una vocecita dentro de ti te dice que sabes que aquello no es justo. Nada más. No quiere decir que se vaya llorando al camerino. Lo que los anglosajones llaman 'problemas del primer mundo'.

En cuanto a la pasta que tenga tienes que tener en cuenta que el tio lleva de gira casi 5 décadas!
Y muy importante: es COMPOSITOR. No es un Raphael ni un Rocío jurado que le escriben las canciones: los royalties de sus letras son para el. Y es un pago periódico que te suelta la sgae PARA SIEMPRE.


----------



## Joaquim (1 May 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Que venda todo su patrimonio y lo reparta. Está en su mano huir de esa cabronada.



Venía a decir esto, veo que ya lo han dicho, y me voy.


----------



## wanamaker (1 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Quiero ser bien pensado y creer que lo que le pasa es esto:
> 
> *Para cualquier persona que tenga un poco sentido común y de la justicia DE VERDAD (no tiene porqué ser 'de izquierdas' ojo, hablo de moralidad no de ideología) tiene que tener un pequeño conflicto interno cuando ganas pasta en cantidades industriales*.
> 
> ...



Pues no. Conflicto interno lo tendra quien crea que no merezca ganar esa pasta, o en su caso, quien sea tan puto ignorante que crea que aun ganando correctamente esa pasta, hay otros que pierden.
Esto segundo debe ser lo que le pasa al tipo este, pero vamos, solo es una mezcla de ignorancia, hipocresia y subnormalidad.


----------



## JyQ (1 May 2022)

Otro cínico hipócrita de mierda que no se soporta a sí mismo porque no puede con el dinero que tiene por castigo.
Lo mejor, que es dinero que se ha ganado trabajando, no robando ni desde un puesto público, en fin...
Yo le alivio el sufrimiento si quiere.


----------



## JyQ (1 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Quiero ser bien pensado y creer que lo que le pasa es esto:
> 
> Para cualquier persona que tenga un poco sentido común y de la justicia DE VERDAD (no tiene porqué ser 'de izquierdas' ojo, hablo de moralidad no de ideología) tiene que tener un pequeño conflicto interno cuando ganas pasta en cantidades industriales.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que depende de cómo generes esa pasta y de si repercute beneficiosamente o no en los demás, digo yo, ¿no?
En el caso de un artista como es Manolo García, la genera trabajando y repercute bastante bien en los demás, crea bastante empleo y millones de personas disfrutan de la música o lo que haga, hay que ser gilipollas o bienqueda para sentirse mal, no le creo, será para ganarse al público más idiota.
Sin embargo un narco sólo deja un reguero de muerte y de adictos, o un dictador socialista con una isla llena de esclavos a los que roba, ese que sí debería sentirse mal es el último que lo hará.
Vamos, no sé...


----------



## Galvani (1 May 2022)

El tonto cansino este de la sombra del sombrero. Que asco le cogí con la canción de mierda a todas horas.

Estos tenían que estar en una empresa Paco con gente de la peor ralea y luego otra y otra.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Si no llegas a fin de mes no tienes ningún conflicto interno. Tienes una necesidad y el resto en comparación te la pela.
> 
> Tú estás forrado y te alegras por ti, por supuesto faltaría más. Te lo mereces pq eres bueno y tal...pero una vocecita dentro de ti te dice que sabes que aquello no es justo.



Opino que si no llegas a fin de mes porque en tu curro te pagan una mierda y no encuentras otro trabajo con mejores condiciones, estás en paro y no encuentras trabajo directamente, te ha surgido un gasto inesperado ese mes, o lo que sea, también puede surgir una vocecita dentro de ti que te dice que eso no es justo.

Sobre todo habiendo en el Mundo tantísima gente que es millonaria de forma injusta, no como en el caso de Manolo que al menos se lo ha currado, no, hablo de gente que no ha dado un palo al agua en su puta vida y es rica por herencia, por haber dado pelotazos que han arruinado a muchos, por haber robado, estafado, defraudado, puesto zancadillas...

Mientras haya tanta gente así no es justo que haya otra gente que no pueda cubrir sus necesidades básicas, que sea desahuciada por no poder pagar el alquiler o tenga que pasar frío por no poder pagar una factura de la luz abusiva. En el Mundo hay dinero y recursos de sobra para que todos sus habitantes pudieran vivir dignamente, lo que ocurre es que está todo malísimamente mal repartido y son siempre las mismas familias las que acaparan el 90% de la riqueza mundial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Y esperarás que nos hagamos usuarios de pago para leérnoslo ¿no?
> 
> En cuanto al Manolo, que se centre en gastar la pasta, componer, y no opine positivamente de políticos, por que siempre, y repito, SIEMPRE va a salir escaldado.



No aprenden. Opinar sobre política siempre va a implicar que insultes a la mitad que no piense como tú.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

Patrañas


----------



## Vctrlnz (1 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Manolo García (El Último de la Fila): "Ser rico es la mayor cabronada: desearía para todos una base de vida digna, correcta"*
> *"Soy un Pequeñoburgués Repugnante, Es una Cabronada;"*
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que esté charnego indepe hijo de la gran puta fallezca en una muerte violenta lenta y agónica mañana mismo.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 May 2022)

*desearía para todos una base de vida digna* 

De esto se acuerda ahora, después de décadas de millonario.
Podía haber repartido mientras ingresaba, o haber cedido sus derechos de autor, por ejemplo. 
Pero no, quiso sufrir ganando dinero. Menudo martir.


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 May 2022)

Pues que reparta su dinero, lo tiene fácil.


----------



## Guaguei (1 May 2022)

me gustaria ver como se deshace de sus bienes materiales y monetarios y se compra una casa baja en la sagra con todo lo basico

es muy estupido decir esas tonterias en publico


----------



## Guaguei (1 May 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Pues que reparta su dinero, lo tiene fácil.



no, el prefiere llevar esa carga


----------



## Covaleda (1 May 2022)

Yo también quiero ser rico como un rojo.


----------



## Balbo (1 May 2022)

El tío este lleva vocalizando muy, muy, muy , muy parecido a un grupo de puta madre de los 70, que se llamaban "Los Módulos"...no digo ná y lo digo tó.

Que alguien ponga un vidrio de "Los Módulos"...


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 May 2022)

Pues eso tiene fácil solución. Le cambio mi dinero y mi casa para que venga a ser feliz en mi barrio.


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 May 2022)

YA NO LADRA MI PERRO


----------



## Pollepolle (1 May 2022)

Y el pisazo que tendra el vago de el despues de votar a Zapatero.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 May 2022)

La leche vaya monstruo y vaya teñidazo cutre de Ortega Cano.


----------



## Fondomarino (1 May 2022)

Que regale lo que tiene y se acabó la cabronada.

Las drogas son muy malas.


----------



## mullban (1 May 2022)

Ahora. Lo dice AHORA.


----------



## Redwill (1 May 2022)

Claro cuando dicen estas gilipollezes, sabes que son ricos y progres, esto realmente es carnaza o un cebo que le echan a los hambrientos de sus seguidores o por cuestiones de postureo para ganar algo a cambio, por que claro, a lo mejor apuntar que con dinero tienes mas cosas que perder, o que puedes tener problemas si haces las cosas mal o vamos que con el dinero tienes que tener unas responsabilidades pase, pero decir que es una cabronada.

Me repugna por que hoy en dia desde una app en el movil y en el momento te haces unas transferencias gordas a la cuenta de otro y ya esta te, acabas con la cabronada que te pesa en menos de una semana, problemas resuelto, seguro que es progre o socialista.


----------



## Redwill (1 May 2022)

Un momento, por favor, esto no lo he escuchado en mi vida, esta costumbre española existe, o te la has inventado, vamos a ver, a ti con 13 años te desfloro la vecina? con el beneplacito de tu madre.... nos puedes dar mas detalles?, que vino un dia a casa, fuistes a la suya? que te dijo, mira Mario te pica un poquito ahi abajo quieres que te enseñe un juego? te puso nota despues? tipo, no lo has echo mal para ser la primera vez, el sabado que viene nos vemos?


----------



## Redwill (1 May 2022)

¿Como el gol de maradona? pero danos mas detalles joder, da para hilo esto, cuentanos mas


----------



## Felson (1 May 2022)

Cuando era Los Rápidos... eso sí fue transgresor y lo que quiera que fuera. Gran Lp, descatalogado, difícil de encontrar y auténtico. All, sí era el primero del rebaño y no el último de una fila demasiado larga. A partir de ahí, empezaron, empezó, a escalar peldaños para ser uno más de esa fila. Lástima.


----------



## Malvender (1 May 2022)

СУЗИ dijo:


> Tampoco creo que sea asquerosamente rico.



Entre 15 y 20 millones de euros, a tenor de la música y los conciertos facturados en más de 20 años


----------



## John Matrix (1 May 2022)

Idioteces que solo diría un rico.


----------



## Funcional (1 May 2022)

A mi lo que me parece repugnante es la gente que le ha hecho rico a éste. Qué mal gusto hay que tener para escuchar y comprar algo de este tío.


----------



## At4008 (1 May 2022)

A Elon Musk no le molesta ser rico.

Lo que es una putada es ser rico y que no te dé la cabeza para hacer algo positivo por los demás con tu dinero.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 May 2022)

pues que reparta coño

no es tan difícil desprenderse de ese dinerillo que tanto le sobra

hay que ser subnormal


----------



## kikoseis (1 May 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Y esperarás que nos hagamos usuarios de pago para leérnoslo ¿no?
> 
> En cuanto al Manolo, que se centre en gastar la pasta, componer, y no opine positivamente de políticos, por que siempre, y repito, SIEMPRE va a salir escaldado.



Joer, más razón que un santo. Servidor ya se ha mojado algunas veces por algunos, y siempre se ha quedado con el culo al aire y decepcionado.

Ahora ya pasando de todos. O por lo menos no mojarse por ninguno.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 May 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> El tío este lleva vocalizando muy, muy, muy , muy parecido a un grupo de puta madre de los 70, que se llamaban "Los Módulos"...no digo ná y lo digo tó.
> 
> Que alguien ponga un vidrio de "Los Módulos"...



Si señor, nunca me había dado cuenta porque a este solo le escuche una o dos canciones de las más famosas.En cambio los módulos son un grupo mítico y cojonudo, nada que ver.Muy buena apreciación amigo.


----------



## Castellano (2 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Quiero ser bien pensado y creer que lo que le pasa es esto:
> 
> Para cualquier persona que tenga un poco sentido común y de la justicia DE VERDAD (no tiene porqué ser 'de izquierdas' ojo, hablo de moralidad no de ideología) tiene que tener un pequeño conflicto interno cuando ganas pasta en cantidades industriales.
> 
> ...



En su caso, no veo el dilema moral.
Si la pasta la ganas porque la gente va a tus conciertos o compra tus discos, me parece licito.
Además siempre puedes pagar tus impuestos en España y donar a las causas que te parezcan justas

No es como ganar pasta por traficar, especular, o delinquir, o irte a Andorra para pagar menos impuestos


----------



## Calahan (2 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Bonita pareja hacían los dos de "El Último de Fila".
> 
> *Quimi Portet denuncia en redes sociales a un camarero por no atenderle en catalán*
> 
> ...



Por no atenderle en catalán en Cataluña.
Qué malos son los catalanes por querer vivir como catalán en Cataluña.


----------



## Turbomax (2 May 2022)

Y ser imbecil ??


----------



## qbit (2 May 2022)

Ser rico te da libertad. No es ninguna cabronada.

Por algo mi instinto me decía que era un mamarracho.

Bueno, no sólo el instinto. Su manera de cantar poniendo esa voz de gilipollas nunca la he aguantado.


----------



## qbit (2 May 2022)

No viene su fecha de nacimiento en Wikipedia. Qué cabrón. Que nos diga su edad real y sus tratamientos tipo Ramoncín pagados con su abundante dinero.


----------



## corolaria (2 May 2022)

Cuando el dinero entra por la puerta, la ética y la vergüenza saltan por la ventana.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (2 May 2022)

La verdad que tiene que ser putada ir con tu carrazo subiendo pivones , pegarte una mariscada en el acantilado de una playa paradisíaca o ir a caballo por la sierra con una escopeta en la espalda cazando ciclistas y esas cosas .


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (2 May 2022)

¡Este qué va a ser rico! Algunos se marean enseguida. Estará echándole un capote al coletas y punto. Que tampoco es que me vaya a leer sus sesudas opiniones.


----------



## Decipher (2 May 2022)

Lo que es una putada es tener que convivir con miembros de LA SECTA. Millonarios dandote lecciones de moralina sobre lo malo que es ser rico y llamandose "pequeñoburgueses".


----------



## BudSpencer (2 May 2022)

Los progres, sus locuras y su hipocresía.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Manolo García (El Último de la Fila): "Ser rico es la mayor cabronada: desearía para todos una base de vida digna, correcta"*
> *"Soy un Pequeñoburgués Repugnante, Es una Cabronada;"*
> 
> 
> ...



y su musica es una puta mierda


----------



## Trollaco del copón (2 May 2022)

Lo que es una verdadera putada es ser pobre y tener que aguantar las "penas" de los acomodados


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 May 2022)

Este no era el que se la liaba a los camareros si no le hablaban en catalán?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (2 May 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Este no era el que se la liaba a los camareros si no le hablaban en catalán?



No, ese era su compañero de grupo, Quimi Portet. Tanto monta, monta tanto.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (2 May 2022)

Y eso lo ha pensado mientras hacía pájaros de barro?


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> No ese era su compañero de grupo, Quimi Portet. Tanto monta, monta tanto.




Ahhh, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Teofrasto (2 May 2022)

Lo que es intolerable es que España este llena de retrasados como este. Asi nos va


----------



## pabloiseguro (2 May 2022)

Yo sí quiero un chalet y dinero, pero no por ostentación, sino para poder alejarme al máximo posible de mis semejantes y poder vivir en paz. Idealmente quiero al vecino más próximo a 500 metros. Aparte necesito una buena cantidad de dinero para dotar a mi chalet de la protección necesaria y evitar que me roben y me maten. Manolo parte del dogma de que el hombre es bueno, pero yo parto del opuesto, por eso no puedo ser compasivo con mis semejantes ni desear que todos vivan bien y demás, lo único que ansío es tenerlos lo más lejos posible.


----------



## Ace Tone (2 May 2022)

De la Wikipedia: _"a los 14 años aún continuaba experimentando con las posibilidades de las artes plásticas, dedicándose a probar nuevos productos y pegamentos, mediante una formación totalmente autodidacta y con carácter amateur."_

Ya le daba al pegamento a los 14, normal que esté así.



qbit dijo:


> No viene su fecha de nacimiento en Wikipedia. Qué cabrón.



Barcelona, 19 de agosto de 1955.



Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Y eso lo ha pensado mientras hacía pájaros de barro?



Los pájaros están en su cabeza y el barro bajo sus pies.


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 May 2022)

Manolo, hazme un bizum y te quito ese problema


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (2 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Espero que esté charnego indepe hijo de la gran puta fallezca en una muerte violenta lenta y agónica mañana mismo.



"Yastamos" con el mal de ojo. 
Nos falta ir con la ramita de romero entre los dientes tipo palillo.
Qué país.


----------



## randomizer (2 May 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Y eso lo ha pensado mientras hacía pájaros de barro?



Café y cigarro, pájaro de barro.


----------



## birdland (2 May 2022)

No le da vergüenza reírse de la gente ???? 
tremendo hijo de puta


----------



## birdland (2 May 2022)

Es que me pone de mala hostia 
Cuando vaya a hacer los bolos , que reparta en partes iguales entre los pipas y los técnicos lo que cobra por actuación y así ya deja de ser rico


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 May 2022)

¿Este no es el que hacía muñecos de barro y los echaba a volar? De los cantantes más infumables de España, hoygan.


----------



## thermoshit15 (2 May 2022)

Virtue Signaling de puto libro, cede todo tu dinero al gobierno, caritas y deja de hacerte el estigmatizado. 

Clásico de todo buen socialista zapaterista - quisiera ser pobre, pero, no puedo - miserable.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (2 May 2022)

Sobrevalorados en lo musical. Siempre lo he pensado. Rimas fáciles y misma temática huelebragas manda

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## newdawnfades (2 May 2022)

Repugnante sí que eres, con avaricia. Y muy tonto.


----------



## pepeleches (2 May 2022)

Claro que es una putada. Porque significa que todo lo que piensas no vale una mierda. 

Y significa que entonces comprendes a Pablo Iglesias, sin darte cuenta de que eso solo sucede precisamente porque eres rico y te puedes permitir tener ideas que van completamente en contra de la realidad. Lo cual sucede mucho en el mundo artístico; un don natural, por supuesto que bien aprovechado y seguramente que no carente de trabajo, se une a un ego increíble alimentado por el reconocimiento de otros, que te permite tener un tipo de superioridad moral absurdo pensando que eres capaz de organizar el mundo del trabajo y de la economía (de los cuáles no sabes una mierda, porque no has pisado el mundo real en tu vida...) y por ello creerte mejor que el resto porque tus intenciones son buenas. 

Sin que te explote el cerebro por el hecho de que entre tu cuenta corriente y tu patrimonio tienes seguramente 10 o incluso 100 veces más que el empresario medio, que en España en el 70% de los casos es una micropyme con 3-5 trabajadores que trabajan como cabrones para mantener el chiringuito a flote. 

Hay un vídeo muy bueno de Huerta de Soto donde explica el porqué existe esa disonancia cognitiva entre todos los intelectuales, artistas y culturetas en general. 100% recomendable.


----------



## Urquiza (2 May 2022)

Manolo García debía haber muerto hace 20 años, después de sacar su primer disco en solitario (una puta maravilla).
Habría entrado en la leyenda, sería un artista de culto, un mito.

Pero el gilipollas se empeñó en seguir vivo y entre declaraciones, comunicados y discos de mierda que sonaban todos a lo mismo, se ha convertido en el soplapollas que es hoy.
No supo morir a tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2022)

Infalible detector de subnormales. De toda la puta vida.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (2 May 2022)

Quien es este subnormal.


----------



## aron01 (2 May 2022)

Pues que regale todo y a sobrevivir en la calle.


----------



## El Roto (2 May 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con él. Es repugnante. Es lo que tiene ser un progre de mierda. Mas falso que el beso de Judas.
Y su "música" mas mala que la carne de perro.


----------



## Shy (2 May 2022)

Vale, es una cabronada. 

El remedio es fácil, ya veréis como no lo pone en práctica.


----------



## Santirey (2 May 2022)

Muerete, hijo de puta.


----------



## Funcional (2 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En su caso, no veo el dilema moral.
> Si la pasta la ganas porque la gente va a tus conciertos o compra tus discos, me parece licito.
> Además siempre puedes pagar tus impuestos en España y donar a las causas que te parezcan justas
> 
> No es como ganar pasta por traficar, especular, o delinquir, o irte a Andorra para pagar menos impuestos



Lo de pagar tus impuestos en España y donar a causas justas muy compatible no es. Ya sabes como gestionan los políticos españoles el dinero público. Si quieres compartir con otros lo que has ganado legítimamente lo más sensato es no dárselo ni a políticos españoles ni a ONGs sino ayudar directamente a quien lo necesite de verdad.


----------



## El gostoso (2 May 2022)

Si este es un muerto de hambre ajjajajajajj


----------

